# so i started growing a reggi seed hydrostyle to see if can turn into dank...the answe



## lilhydrogrowinmama (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is the answer and pics and a few questions from me
I was waiting on dro seed from barneys farm when i just decided i couldnt wait any longer to use,my new growbox from buddyshydroponics that i remebered my mothermtold menyou dont need a seed with good genetics, you could grow dro from anything...so here i have grown reg to perfection with small growing room and 150watt...it grew some badass dank. ?.just want to know when i should harvest it. How do i kno wen its done giving mevall the bud it can produce..?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2012)

Get your self a magnifying lense or jeweler's loupe of at least 20x and look closely at the resin glands (trichomes). If it is not ready yet they will look like little clear lollipops on the leaves and buds. As it gets closer to ready for harvest, you will see the trichomes will start getting milky looking. When 90% of the trichomes on 80% of the leaves and buds are milky, cloudy looking then you are at peak for harvest. However if you like more "body stone, narcotic effect" in your smoke then wait until you have about 10-20% amber looking trichomes mixed in with the milky trichomes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2012)

No offense, but I do not agree with your mom.  No one can make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.  Unless you start with good genetics, you are not going to get great bud.  That does not necessarily mean that you have to go out and purchase expensive seeds, but if you do not start with something decent, you are not going to end up with anything decent.  Ditch weed will always be ditch weed, no matter how much care you give it.    

In addition, Dro is just a generic term that means hydro--it really has nothing to do with strain or the quality of the smoke.  So I am kind of confused when you talk about dro seeds.....

As far as maturity--how long have you been flowering?  How large is your space and what type and size of lights are you using?  The only real way to tell. if a plant is ready for harvest is by checking the trichs with a 30x or better microscope.  Clip a frosty leaf and take it out of tyhe grow room.  Examine the trichs on a flat surface with natural light.  HPS light can distort the color you see.  When you take the plant partially depends on the type of high you want.


----------

